# Problem Bildhintergrund



## Plastagen (10. Sep 2010)

Hi Leute,
der Titel sagt nicht viel aus aber ich weiß gerade keinen besseren.^^"

Mein Problem ist:
Ich "baue" mir ein zusammengesetztes Bild, welches aus mehreren Komponenten zusammengebaut wird.
Der Hintergrund ist momentan grau. Ich benutzte DoubleBuffering.
Wenn ich nun z.B. ein JPEG lade und auf das Bild zeichne funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Nur was mich stört und ich bis jetzt nicht wegbekommen habe ist, dass der Hintergrund des geladenen Bildes ja mit gezeichnet wird. Dieser Hintergrund ist momentan weiß. 
So habe ich einen grauen Hintergrund und da wo das BIld gezeichnet wird einen weißen Kasten mit dem Bild drin. 

Ich möchte jetzt gerne, dass dieses weiß nicht mit gezeichnet wird. 

Kann mir da einer einen Denkanstoß geben, wie ich dies hinbekommen kann? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Marco13 (10. Sep 2010)

Falls ich das richtig verstanden habe: Du brauchst ein Bild, bei dem das, was du jetzt "Hintergrund" nennst, transparent ist. Das Bild müßte dazu mit irgendeinem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm entsprechend bearbeitet und dann als GIF oder PNG mit Transparenz abgespeichert werden (JPG unterstützt keine Transparenz). Theoretisch könnte man auch nachträglich beim schon geladenen Bild alle weißen Pixel durch durchsichtige ersetzen, aber das wäre ziemlich frickelig.


----------



## Plastagen (10. Sep 2010)

Ok vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------

